# My Other Life....Baking



## Ernie (Apr 12, 2009)

Some of my baking:


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm hungry now!!

Everyhting looks delicious and you have posted my weakest temptation these days, Dessert!!!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Nora, I can't sleep so I thought I'd post these!

I love sweets too...


----------



## Odette (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice, I am salivating here.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 12, 2009)

YUM! Love baking too ^___^ that doughnut shaped cake (?) looks amazing, what is it?


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 12, 2009)

Add me to the love of baking!  Your creations look so appetizing.


----------



## bis (Apr 12, 2009)

This looks very professional! Just as perfect as your makeup.
I just tried to bake something today and it was a complete mess. Looking at the pictures makes me


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2009)

wow! this look amazing! multi talented aren't you?! the pie looks yummy as do those little chocolate things! heck it all looks yummy! i wish i wasn't on a diet because i'm craving cakes right about now!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 12, 2009)

Please ship me one of everything.  I almost licked the computer screen!  Totally nommable!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_YUM! Love baking too ^___^ that doughnut shaped cake (?) looks amazing, what is it?_

 
 The gold one with the walniuts? That's a Maple Walnut cake with maple glaze and edible gold!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_This looks very professional! Just as perfect as your makeup.
I just tried to bake something today and it was a complete mess. Looking at the pictures makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Just keep practicing, that's what I've done. 
I'm older than most of you, so I've had 2 professions, first makeup and now baker! Thanks.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_wow! this look amazing! multi talented aren't you?! the pie looks yummy as do those little chocolate things! heck it all looks yummy! i wish i wasn't on a diet because i'm craving cakes right about now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  The chocolates are Nutella truffles for my brothers birthday, he gets his own stash every year!
I should be dieting too, but love my sweets, I could live without food, but not sugar!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_The chocolates are Nutella truffles for my brothers birthday, he gets his own stash every year!
I should be dieting too, but love my sweets, I could live without food, but not sugar!_

 
nuttella?!?! OMG! i lovvvve nutella! i used to bake bread and while it was still warm load it with nutella! man it's good! i could even sit with a pot and a spoon!! where did you get the recipie for them or is it your own? would you mind sharing? i'd have an off day of my diet for a nutella truffle!!!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 12, 2009)

Though I rarely bake, I love all baked goods.
Those are all so pretty and yummy looking!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 12, 2009)

Holy shit dude. Yum.


----------



## frocher (Apr 12, 2009)

Yum!  The pistachio biscotti look divine.


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 12, 2009)

How delicious!!!!!!  When can I move in???


----------



## -moonflower- (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow they look great! Especially the first two things


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 12, 2009)

DAMMIT! i told myself not to click on this because I knew I'd regret it.
I think I gained 10 pounds just by looking at this. YUMMMM!!!!


I love baking too! That mold cake looks awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow! It's like food porn... taking a stroll in a beautiful pastry shop. I love it! Definitely post more of your creations as you create =)


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 12, 2009)

Maple walnut cake??


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 12, 2009)

You know I am dieting right!! Right Ernie!!! This is out of line!! OMG!! hitting below the hunger belt for real!!!


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks, Ernie, way to tempt my sweet tooth during Passover!  Your baked goods look amazing!  My mom is baking-obsessed....too bad I haven't learned from her :-(


----------



## elongreach (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, everything looks so yummy.  I bet you all your friends beg for your treats!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Holy shit dude. Yum._

 
I've never had that reaction, love it!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_nuttella?!?! OMG! i lovvvve nutella! i used to bake bread and while it was still warm load it with nutella! man it's good! i could even sit with a pot and a spoon!! where did you get the recipie for them or is it your own? would you mind sharing? i'd have an off day of my diet for a nutella truffle!!!!_

 
 It's really easy, I take a large size jar of Nutella, 1/2 pound each of good bittersweet and milk chocolate. I line a 8 x 8 pan with parchment for easy removal, first melt the milk chocolate in a double boiler, once melted, add half the jar of Nutella till smooth. Then pour it in the lined tin and refrigerate till hard. Repeat the same way with the bittersweet chocolate and Nutella, pour over the milk chocolate mixture, refrigerate overnight. The next day pull the parchment with the slab of truffles and cut on a cutting board with a long sharp knife. Work quickly cause they get soft. I wear disposable gloves as to not leave fingerprints on the chocolates. Store in the refrigerator, covered.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_Thanks, Ernie, way to tempt my sweet tooth during Passover!  Your baked goods look amazing!  My mom is baking-obsessed....too bad I haven't learned from her :-(_

 
Here were our Passover goodies:
The first 3 pictures are of what we call matzoh crack! Matzoh with buttercrunch and chocolate, so good.












My niece and nephews favorite dessert, the pavlova with whipped cream.








With raspberry sauce




We also had those chocolate pots in the first pictures.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 13, 2009)

makeup Enabler and Baking Enabler....I am so glad I don't live close to you..I would be begging daily


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Yum!  The pistachio biscotti look divine._

 
Thanks, they also have cranberries in them!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_How delicious!!!!!!  When can I move in???_

 
 anytime!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_Wow they look great! Especially the first two things_

 
 Thanks

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_DAMMIT! i told myself not to click on this because I knew I'd regret it.
I think I gained 10 pounds just by looking at this. YUMMMM!!!!


I love baking too! That mold cake looks awesome!!!!!!!_

 
The mold was from William Sonoma.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Wow! It's like food porn... taking a stroll in a beautiful pastry shop. I love it! Definitely post more of your creations as you create =)_

 
 that's exactly what we call it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You know I am dieting right!! Right Ernie!!! This is out of line!! OMG!! hitting below the hunger belt for real!!!_

 
Sorry Tish, maybe the pictures will be enough???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_Wow, everything looks so yummy.  I bet you all your friends beg for your treats!_

 
 Ah, they don't have to beg!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_makeup Enabler and Baking Enabler....I am so glad I don't live close to you..I would be begging daily_

 
Hahaha, I know and I would happily do it.


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Here were our Passover goodies:
The first 3 pictures are of what we call matzoh crack! Matzoh with buttercrunch and chocolate, so good.












My niece and nephews favorite dessert, the pavlova with whipped cream.








With raspberry sauce




We also had those chocolate pots in the first pictures._

 
I'm coming over for some of that matzah crack!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOL


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

By all means, we're both in NYC! ^^


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG!!! Now you have to post step by step recipes.....huh girls-? =]


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh no u didn't i couldn't stop looking at that fudge looking thing yummo!! edit- what exatly is that pavlova it kinda looked like cheescake at first with the sauce. But either way YUMMO!!


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_By all means, we're both in NYC! ^^_

 
Haha....I'm not quite in NYC, but very close!  You might find me at your door step one day saying "feed me, feed me..."


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassy girl* 

 
_Oh no u didn't i couldn't stop looking at that fudge looking thing yummo!! edit- what exatly is that pavlova it kinda looked like cheescake at first with the sauce. But either way YUMMO!!_

 
It's basically a giant meringue filled with whipped cream.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG those look so yummy!!  Thanks for sharing Ernie!!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

You're welcome Katie!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 13, 2009)

Yummy!! Nutella truffles.... I love Nutella.


----------



## Moxy (Apr 13, 2009)

NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNO  M
NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM!!

Ernie this looks yummy!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2009)

it's my day off work tom and now thanks to you i shall be making me and hubby nutella truffles! thanks so much for letting me know how to do it!! freaking amazing!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 13, 2009)

Everything looks so delicious.....


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_It's basically a giant meringue filled with whipped cream._

 
Thats sounds even better ur so talented i wish i new how 2 bake look forward 2 seeing more of ur yummies!!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNO  M
NOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM!!

Ernie this looks yummy!!!




_

 
 Moxy, wish you were closer.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 13, 2009)

Yummy!!!!  Soooooo talented!!!!  I am droooooling.


----------



## n_c (Apr 13, 2009)

Everything looks so yummy! I freakin love sweets.


----------



## 2nigurl (Apr 13, 2009)

oh sooooooo yummmmyyyy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. maybe you can share some recipes for us.


----------



## bis (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_Just keep practicing, that's what I've done. 
I'm older than most of you, so I've had 2 professions, first makeup and now baker! Thanks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, that is very nice of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am very selective in what I get to a proper finish. Yeast dough (for the Easter bread) is something I never get right. And I should, I should be born with this ability. Damn, it should be genetic.


----------



## bis (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_OMG!!! Now you have to post step by step recipes.....huh girls-? =]_

 
Like a FOTD tutorial?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, my! This looks so good that I can almost taste it!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 14, 2009)

OH! YUM!!! mouth watering deliciousness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you must have many friends who come over for coffee & dessert!


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2009)

Yummy at the new pictures!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 14, 2009)

wow, the talent is unbelievable! they all look perfect!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Everything looks so yummy! I freakin love sweets._

 
 Ditto

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2nigurl* 

 
_oh sooooooo yummmmyyyy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. maybe you can share some recipes for us._

 
Which ones?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Like a FOTD tutorial? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha


----------



## Ernie (Apr 24, 2009)

My son wanted these madeleines for his birthday, they are almond scented.


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 24, 2009)

OOOMMMMGGGGGGG!!!!

I didn't read through all the posts, but in one of the first few posts, I think you mentioned that this is your profession? Do you do this professionally as your own business or do you work for someone else??

Either way, you  need to open your OWN store! Omg. If you do mail order, I will be ordering from you!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 24, 2009)

oh jesus christ!


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 25, 2009)

I just drooled on my keyboard......


----------



## Ernie (May 10, 2009)

Pecan Pie and a Pear Coffee Cake


----------



## MACATTAK (May 10, 2009)

You are truly gifted!  Thank you for sharing again!


----------



## Ernie (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_You are truly gifted!  Thank you for sharing again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome! Thanks.


----------



## ccguidry (May 19, 2009)

Omg! I'm hungry now too lol!! Everything looks so good


----------



## jungleland (May 22, 2009)

Could you just adopt me please?
And teach me everything about make up and baking?


----------



## Ernie (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jungleland* 

 
_Could you just adopt me please?
And teach me everything about make up and baking?



_

 





 Sure, anytime!


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 23, 2009)

OMG. I want to come over and have a slice of everything


----------



## AlliSwan (May 24, 2009)

Omg Drooool!


----------



## ladyJ (May 25, 2009)

*Drool* yummy!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 5, 2009)

Uh oh... I really need my food porn fix, Ernie! They all look so good... I love madeleines... if I asked my mom for those for my bday she would have given me the most confused look and asked what kind of cake from Costco I wanted. Your son is lucky to have such a talented loving baker in the house!


----------



## Willa (Jun 6, 2009)

I always wanted to try a madeleine
One, because it looks yummy
And two, because it's my old aunt's name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was that weird? o_0


----------



## Ernie (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Uh oh... I really need my food porn fix, Ernie! They all look so good... I love madeleines... if I asked my mom for those for my bday she would have given me the most confused look and asked what kind of cake from Costco I wanted. Your son is lucky to have such a talented loving baker in the house!_

 
Thanks, you are so nice!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I always wanted to try a madeleine
One, because it looks yummy
And two, because it's my old aunt's name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was that weird? o_0_

 
Maybe, but that's okay!


----------

